# New Russian Enclosure Build



## datsunissan28 (Dec 26, 2010)

I started building a new enclosure about two weeks ago and have been working on it during my free time.

It is slightly larger than 2'x4'. The base is two feet tall and the enclosure is about two and a half feet tall. I was planning on having six to seven inches of dirt/sand mix on 3/4 of the enclosure and the last quarter go down into a burrow like area with slate covered area overhead. 

In the hood area there will be a double 4' t-8 fixture and two other halogen fixtures. The bottom and lower half of sides will be covered with FRP board with the corners siliconed to protect it from moisture. 

I am planning on planting aloe and sedum along the rear is slightly raised section that I hope will prevent the tortoises from uprooting it too badly.

Here it is so far. The enclosure is 1/2 plywood. I used primarily pocket hole screw construction so no frame was necessary. I did use a frame on the base for extra support.

The final color will be black. 









I have the front part of the hood hinged for better access to the lighting. Also all the halogens have dimmers built in and all lights are on a timer.















I put the first coat of black paint on today and will probably need another two to get the finish I want.
Then install the glass and FRP board.
After that I'll install the electrical and the actual interior for the torts.

Let me know what you think and any other ideas you have.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good, I think it's awesome!!


----------



## Smithen (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking very nice, you are a very good carpenter.

Tyler


----------



## TortieGal (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cool! would love to see more pics when its done.


----------



## icicle (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## LindaF (Dec 27, 2010)

What a special Christmas present for the torts!


----------



## tortoises101 (Dec 29, 2010)

That's quite interesting, datsun. Can't wait to see what it turns out to be!!


----------



## datsunissan28 (Jan 2, 2011)

Here are some updates. 


Some sanding, two coats of black paint on the inside and three coats on the outside later and this is what you get.













I lined the bottom of the cage with FRP (fiber reinforced plastic) board along the bottom and six inches up the side and sealed the seams with GE silicone 1. This should protect the wood from the moisture in the substrate and from any digging tortoises. 

I also installed the glass and am letting that all cure for now.









I'm going to install and wire all the lighting up today hopefully. A double 4' florescent fixture and two halogen ceramic halogen fixtures with dimmers. I should be able to get plenty of light for the plants I'll be putting in there.

Right now I have two christmas cacti, three aloe vera and I'd still like to get another edible plant possibly.


----------



## datsunissan28 (Jan 9, 2011)

I finished the lighting last week. Worked on it last night and most of today and it is basically finished. Just letting the substrate get up to room temperature. The soil/sand has been out in a garage for a week or so now.

All that's left is painting the doors and aligning them. Tomorrow morning the torts are going in there new home.









Pepper, our Toy Poodle (who's looking pretty shaggy), kept sneaking into the photos.




The framework for the raised area and the divider for the plants.




The almost finished product












A tortoise's eye view from the raised section





























I can't wait to see how the tortoises like their new home.


----------



## B K (Jan 9, 2011)

It looks great. IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢m sure they will love it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2011)

That's really nice, Dustin:

You've worked pretty hard on it and it shows. Can you describe your heating and lighting arrangement?


----------



## zoogrl (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow that looks great! I'm sure the torts are gonna love it!


----------



## datsunissan28 (Jan 10, 2011)

emysemys said:


> That's really nice, Dustin:
> 
> You've worked pretty hard on it and it shows. Can you describe your heating and lighting arrangement?



Thank you. 

I have two 4' t-8 (florescent lamps) and two 60 watt halogens. The halogens' fixtures are on separate dimmers. I will probably go out today and grab some higher wattage halogens as I'm only getting a surface temp of 96 on my basking spot.

One florescent is a Reptisun 10.0 and the other a 5000k to help balance the light spectrum


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 11, 2011)

You do great work, very nice!


----------



## luke (Apr 11, 2011)

beautiful tort box. Im lovin the rasied plants. Lets see them stomp them now


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like a torts heaven, you put a lot of work in it and it shows.


----------



## SnakeyeZ (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks great. Well designed, and very pleasing to look at. Our russian never lets me dress up her enclosure. Destructive little creatures.


----------



## Mean Guy (Apr 12, 2011)

HAH! Mine will be better..! 




okay, probably not. *runs away and cries*


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 13, 2011)

You know, it has been a few months since you showed us those finished pictures, how is it working out for you in reality? Any problems or things you would do differently next time?


----------



## Squirtle Time (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow... I'm so jealous. Awesome work!


----------



## mrfun39 (Apr 26, 2011)

Very impressive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

